# Outlook today displays task/messages but not calendar appointments



## jurni1126 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm using Microsoft Outlook 2010. My Outlook Today page does not show upcoming appointments like it used to. It says there are no appointments, which is not true. They are all on the calendars, many of which have reminders set up (if that means anything). Please let me know how to fix this. Thanks.:4-dontkno


----------



## jurni1126 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just realized what's happening. Outlook Today is "looking at" the wrong calendar. I tried deleting that calendar, but it's grayed out. How can I get it to recognize the right calendar and delete the calendars I don't want?


----------

